# Tool Reviews



## th29 (Nov 4, 2004)

I came across a couple of interesting tools and wondered if anyone out there has any experience using either of them.

1. Log Wizard and Log Debarker
These 2 tools look similar, but from what I can gather the Wizard has a little more bite than the Debarker. I know either would work for removing bark to prevent rot, but I'm curious as to how well it would work for topping off logs and bridge slats. Anyone out there ever come across one of these?
http://www.hud-son.com/hand_tools_access.htm
http://www.hud-son.com/debarkervideo.htm (Video - Get Ready to ROCK OUT!)​
2. Stihl M55 Yard Boss
Take the time to look through the .PDF. Pretty interesting. I plan on renting one to see if it's worth buying. Seems useful for tight spots and small benchcuts where a larger machine would be overkill.
http://www.mmba.org/library/programs/trailschool/Stihl-Yard-Boss.pdf
http://www.stihlusa.com/multitask/MM55.html​


----------



## sbaryenbruch (Jan 4, 2004)

*Pamba...*

Check out the PAMBA message board. They are an active group and could provide updates about their success with the Yardboss. I rode the singletrack that was built by a yardboss and watched a video of it's use they had put together. Looks like an impressive tool.

Bear


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Holy crap. That Yardboss looks pretty damned sweet. Wonder if it'll work down in these parts?

Got some news Bear - In all the huge rain storms, most of the trails at Wyalusing were washed away. I've been talking with the manager up there, and they've agreed to let us get up there and help them plan and redesign the whole system with sustainable trails. Not entirely sure when we'll be getting started, but I aim to be up there walking the land soon, now that we've had some good killing frosts and leaves are down.


----------



## smilycook (Jan 13, 2004)

sbaryenbruch said:


> Check out the PAMBA message board. They are an active group and could provide updates about their success with the Yardboss. I rode the singletrack that was built by a yardboss and watched a video of it's use they had put together. Looks like an impressive tool.
> 
> Bear


Do you have a link to the video? I did not see it on the PAMBA website.


----------



## Woodman (Mar 12, 2006)

th29 said:


> I came across a couple of interesting tools and wondered if anyone out there has any experience using either of them.
> 
> 1. Log Wizard and Log Debarker
> These 2 tools look similar, but from what I can gather the Wizard has a little more bite than the Debarker. I know either would work for removing bark to prevent rot, but I'm curious as to how well it would work for topping off logs and bridge slats. Anyone out there ever come across one of these?
> ...


----------



## emmaus28 (Nov 2, 2005)

Hello, I am a member of PAMBA. Here is a recent forum of work we did last weekend at Black Partridge Park with the Yard Boss. Check out the photos. Excellent means of benchcutting!!!!!!!!

http://www.pambamtb.org/html/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=2942


----------



## indytrekracer (Feb 13, 2004)

*Stihl 55 Demo at Brown County State Park (Indiana) Nov 18th*

Reynolds Farm Equipment in Noblesville Indiana has secured a Stihl Farmboss 55 Demo unit from Stihl. We also hope to rent another one from Bear Hardware in Nashville, along with the bolo tines and power sweeper attachments.

We have a work session Sunday Nov 18th at Brown County State Park at 10:00AM. Most of the efforts will be building fences, but Alex and his bench cut wizards will be putting the Yard Boss to the test.

If anyone wants to come and see the demo, shoot me a PM for directions and contact info.

Paul


----------

